# Transfer Express Font Hercules Something Close



## gadgetgirl (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi there. I am in a pickle and am hoping someone can help. I use Transfer Express for my names, however I have a few shirts I messed up on and now don't have names to put on them...  Can anyone give me an idea of the closest font (free) that I can download so I can screen the name I need.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Impact is fairly close Impact Font or compacta free compacta fonts download - compacta truetype font at fonts101.com


----------



## gadgetgirl (Feb 10, 2011)

Terrific thanks so much. I actually called Transfer Express and they pointed me in the same direction. Really appreciate the help.


----------



## gadgetgirl (Feb 10, 2011)

I used the fonts at this website and found that "Compacta Bd BT" was as close to Hercules as possible. For two inch I used 170 pt. font and tweaked it just bit to get the length and hight. Hope this helps someone else:
compacta - Search - Free Fonts - Jabroofonts.com


----------



## maximumsp (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey all, I had a similar problem and that jabroo web site doesn't exist anymore. So I found the compacta font at Download of Compacta Bd BT Bold TrueType font starting...


----------

